

Software Engineer Salaries - sshykes
http://www.glassdoor.com/Salaries/software-engineer-salary-SRCH_KO0,17_SDAS.htm

======
Jayschwa
The information it's showing me for the NYC area is basically worthless. The
listed companies have only 1 or 2 salaries reported, the numbers on the salary
range bars for each company don't match up with the labeled axis at the top of
the list, and nothing is actually sorted as far as I can tell.

~~~
vitd
Same with the Los Angeles salaries. It also won't let you sort unless you sign
in with Facebook or sign up. As far as I'm concerned, this is essentially a
spam entry on HN.

~~~
Jayschwa
I signed in with Facebook and it still didn't make any sense.

------
falcolas
Lots of managers and contractors on the first few pages of that list. Guess
that's where the real money is... not software engineering.

~~~
mwfunk
Contractors get paid more for the same job as a salaried employee to make up
for the fact that they're not getting any benefits and don't have any
guarantee of long-term employment. Unless they're taking this into account
somehow, comparing contractors to salaried employees isn't an apples-to-apples
comparison. It's likely that contractors are getting paid more on average
anyway, but not nearly to the degree that it looks like based on this data.

~~~
buckbova
Unless we are talking about the hourly wage paid to an agency. This can often
double what the contractor is being paid.

